# TyrePal sensors and slow punctures.



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Before I forget and before I know for certain that I have solved a problem I'll post this.
I purchased a TyrePal system about 2 years ago and have been very happy with it as, unlike many gadgets, I think it fulfils an important role and gives me peace of mind when driving.
About a year ago I got a slow punture. When I put it in for repair they found nothing wrong with the tyre(losing about 10 psi per month).
I changed the valve core and made sure that the valve cap/ sensor was clean and seating properly and even though difficult to do with the wheel on looked for leakage, with soapy water, round the valve area. Nothing.
I had a good look on the TyrePal web site and discovered that appart from the spares I knew about that they also do very small rubber seals that go between the cap and the valve. Only £1 for four and I fitted them today.
I'll let you know if They work.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The sensors come complete with those sealing rubbers (but its easy to lose them when checking tyre pressures at a fuel station)

I will be sure to get myself a spare set. 

Being the "Tugger" of a caravan now I invested in a 6 wheel set to cover car and caravan, already saved (most) of the cost because it warned me of a slow puncture in a (large) low profile tyre on the car thus enabling me to get it looked at before I had driven any distance and knackered it.

Andy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The only seals that came with mine were the larger O ring type that are used for the outer, screw on battery cover. So are they including the valve seals now as well? The valve seals are not that easy to get out and will almost be certainly be damaged by removing.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bill

I can confirm they come out!! (mine sometimes stick to the valve stem rather than staying in the sensor) so be very careful when checking tyre pressures, I spent about 10 minutes trying to find one that fell off and rolled under the car.

My set did NOT come with any spares of the small O rings, just the big 'uns for the battery cover so I shall get myself a spare set. 

Andy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The way I finally confirmed that the slow puncture must be down to the sensor was by swapping the sensor to a different wheel. The puncture followed the sensor.
I think the problem might be caused by over tightening when putting them back on. Because they are wider than a normal cap you can apply a lot more torque and I think it's very easy to over compress the seal to a point where it is damaged.

The seals on mine do the opposite to yours and took a lot of digging out.

http://www.tyrepal.co.uk/products/tyre-pressure-spares-and-replacements


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link, new set duly ordered. 

Shame the postage is 2.5 times the cost of the items!!

Andy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes the new valve cap seals have fixed the slow leak.

Model with updated solar powered display unit is on special offer http://www.tyrepal.co.uk/tyrepal-solar-4


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Trouble is that the solar powered one can only deal with 5 tyres, not a lot of use to a tugger such as me who has six tyres to monitor. 

An extremely worthwhile device if towing any form of trailer any distance at all.

Andy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.tyrepal.co.uk/tyrepal-solar-6


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you all use the little locking screws to keep the sensors on?

Because of the design of my wheel trims it is a right [email protected]@er to use the allen keys to screw them up or remove them. No way could I go into a garage to check pressures and top up as I would be there for hours.
I have often thought about just screwing the sensors on as you would an ordinary valve cap but don't want to lose one.

Richard.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I've never bothered with the locking screws and no one has stolen a cap in the two years they've been on.

There is an offer on the bigger unit............

TC215B/2 - RRP £135 - you pay*£99.95 - discount code XMAS20162
TC215B/4 - RRP £199 - you pay £159.95 - discount code XMAS20164

How to redeem
To take advantage of this offer just click here,http://www.tyrepal.co.uk/products/caravan-and-motorhome-tyre-pressure-monitor
choosing your option of the 2 or 4 sensor system and enter the discount code at the checkout to make these fantastic savings.
If you require any assistance , please call 01543 870170

Terms and conditions
Offer available until 24th December 2016. Discount code must be used at the time of purchase.

The savings are*redeemable against complete after-market TyrePal tyre pressure monitoring systems (TC215B/2 or TC215B/4).


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Richard

I use the little grub screws all the time BUT the sensors are fitted on alloy wheels (both car and caravan) and there is no problem accessing them with an Alan key. So far, after about 18 months fitment, I still have all of mine and my car has been parked in all sorts of locations. (Tempting fate???) 

A lot depends on where you park your vehicle, even if you do use the security screw anyone ELSE with the same Alan key can easily nick a sensor or two. Having said that they would only be of use someone with a Tyrepal system!! (But I do accept that at £36 a time they are fairly valuable items!!) 

Andy


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Of course, the big advantage with TyrePal is that you don't keep having to check the pressures. They are always visible as you drive.
Fortunately the pressures on our motorhome seem to stay pretty constant so I rarely need to remove them to top up.
Next time I do remove them I'll ditch the pesky little grub screws and just hope that I don't lose a sensor.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is the solar system an advantage over the original? Does the original use hard wiring? Wireless? 

And might there be a problem with poor light not charging the solar? Does the monitor have to sit on the dash?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I started using the grub screws but found them to be too bloody fiddly when you did need to get the sensors on and off, so ditched the use of them and haven't had a problem since or had one nicked.

the only problem I've had is that one sensor decided to tell us we had a problem (this was in Spain in late 2014) so we stopped, checked the tyre, checked the sensor, couldn't see a problem and carried on but the unit kept bleeting away so we ignored it until we parked up for the night. we then had another look, but could still see no problem so we thought we'd see what happened the following day. nothing, zilch, nowt - all back to normal and has been that way since. always baffled me has that!!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

jiwawa said:


> Is the solar system an advantage over the original? Does the original use hard wiring? Wireless?
> 
> And might there be a problem with poor light not charging the solar? Does the monitor have to sit on the dash?


Battery in our little monitor lasts for months until it needs recharging.
Went on a one month trip earlier this year and realised after a couple of days that the monitor display was showing low battery and I'd left the charger at home.
The display lasted the whole trip and I plugged in to recharge just before the next trip.

Richard.


----------

